# You have to see this!



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I found this on thedieselstop.com (formerly FD.COM)
http://www.trainorders.com/stories/2002/10/21/455.php


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

I really have seen it all now...
Good link,
Mark K


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That is quite a view.Looks kinda like the old JCB ads.I'm just curious what would they have to get a machine up there for doesn't that hopper dump from the bottom?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Don't try that one at home kids.

Geoff


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Look close. It looks like there are special attachments on the front bucket, so he can straddle the car, and not go in it. There are also special attachments on the outriggers. Another special attachment behind the front wheels too. 
Judging from the oversized backhoe bucket, he will unload with the hoe.

This is definitely not the first time this guy has done this.

Thanks for the link JD! :waving:

~Chuck


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Can you see him trying to explain to his insurance adjuster how his machine landed on the roof after the hydraulic system sprung a leak?

  

I have heard of Flying Boxcars but never flying backhoes!!!

Wonder where he got his pilot's license for flying a 'hoe ?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Chuck very observant  . That was brought up on dieselstop. It was also mentioned that people have seen this in the southwest (several times)  on trains around the area. 

I too have no idea why they are doing this and neither does anyone else  .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

My guess is because a railcar full of salt is dirt cheap..... literally.

And Jeff, I was thinking the same thing. This guy has A LOT more faith in hydraulics than I do!

~Chuck


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Brainless Back hoe operator*

If that is not the stupidest most dangerous use of equipment I have ever seen anyone do in all my years, I will eat a Myers plow along with the Monarch Hy-lo unit too.

That beats out setting a tire bead on a wheel with spray can of ether and a lit match for the dumbest things I have ever seen.

How many of you plowmen would approve of your employee doing this, or would you fire him for endangering his life and your equipment for this moronic act?


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

*My vote says it's fake*

The whole thing looks phony to me. Last Cat TLB I was on would not lift the rear of the machine with the stick that far out, to say nothing about all the weight being transferred to the rear Also, he is not only a ballsy operator but a magician as well, cuz he's levitating that rig to keep it up there while he brings the bucket in for another bite. Look at the where the bucket is in relation to the white pickup. The railcar doesn't move relative to the dozer parked behind it but the hoe bucket is in a different postiion about three times during that sequence. I tend to think that somebody has WAY too much free time.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

C'mon 
It was on the internet... it must be true !  

(See the thread in the off topic forum about "Make a Wish" if you don't believe it !)





-- All in fun


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

That is NUTS!!!

As for the ether trick... it is accepted method of seating a bead out here in the west rock crawling our 4x4s. Yes it works, yes we have fire extinguisher handy. I usually try to put a strap around the tire and try a full pressure plast from my on board CO2 setup. But with the thick heavy tires we use, ether (starting fluid) is sometimes the only choice. Its risky, but so are alot of other things.

Howard


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> That beats out setting a tire bead on a wheel with spray can of ether and a lit match for the dumbest things I have ever seen.


But it works! If you make yourself a 10' fire trail with the ether, you keep yourself out of harms way. It requires a clip on tire chuck.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

For all you non-believers out there... 
http://www.herzogcompanies.com/railcar_unloading.htm


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

They occationally do this in my town,and it is cool to see. When you have the machine set up like these the risk is not as great and the machine is not as tippy.
When you work with equipment like that everyday you become less and less amazed by what they are capable of doing.They seem to be only limited by what you are comfortable doing. When tractor backhoes came out my grandfather had one and spent much of his life in a backhoe when few other had them. He used to tell of a guy who would dig basements with a tractor hoe, but would literally dig himself into the hole,to do plumbing and footings and so on. When he was done he would place his loader on the bank raise himself up push back with the hoe and be home in time for dinner.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I’ve seen it quite a bit in southern Illinois coal country. The 580 super L’s did it no problem.
There is a reason veterans love 4 stick hoes. I’ve spent 1000’s of hours running backhoes with guys. They are a Swiss Army knife in the right hands. I love em.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow...talk about a blast from the past, haven't heard from those guys in years.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow...talk about a blast from the past, haven't heard from those guys in years.


You have that effect on people...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You have that effect on people...


I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll take that as a compliment.


It's the only kind you get eh....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> It's the only kind you get eh....


I bet he got told he was "special" numerous times


----------

